# Upper peninsula deer hunting ( rifle)



## Fishfanatic07 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello All, A few good buddies and I are heading up to the U.P for the much anticipated opening day. We have never been before. But looking to hunt some good state land or commercial forrest land near the newberry, lucy area. Any one have any pointers for well concentrated areas where deer might be? preferably bigger bucks. I have been told the simmons woods down south of hwy 2. Any information would be very appreciated.


----------



## Tourman (Sep 24, 2013)

Here ya go, check this out an you'll find something!
http://mich.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10371_14793_51784-200319--,00.html
No one is gonna give you places on an open forum but with a little effort you can find em your self!


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Straight up

After pulling another weeks worth of trail cam pics and hunting here, also talking to other hunters I know this WILL be a disappointing season for many.

Come up enjoy the quiet.....there will be plenty.

Get a good watering hole and enjoy.

Dave


----------



## rbol121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Whether there is good or bad weather, seeing deer or not seeing deer, everyone must experience a deer camp/hunt in the U.P. 

Deer numbers appear to be down, but with a little leg work you should be able to find "some" deer. Get off the main roads and two tracks and get in a good 1/2 to 3/4 a mile at least. There are still some big bucks roaming the woods in da U.P., but overall I think this years numbers are down. Don't be afraid to use a little shelled corn, have had more than my share and friends share of decent bucks follow the does into a little bait in the u.p. just don't get too overboard with baiting. Good Luck and enjoy urself, nothing like the solitude of the Upper Peninsula.


----------



## Fishfanatic07 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks gentleman, Definatly looking forward to the quiet, but hoping to just get lucky that mr. big buck will show his face. I heard its quite beautiful up there. I live in southern michigan and have seen some good bucks around here. but just looking to get away and have some fun.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Deer numbers are down due to the severity and length if last winter. Predator numbers did not suffer the same fate. There are still deer but not in the numbers as last fall. 

Good luck and enjoy your hunt. Don't forget there are restriction on both your combo tags if that's what you purchased.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I have seen a grand total of 6 deer in the last 3 months in the UP. That is the #1 reason why I hunt Ogemaw County in the LP. Why waste my time when the wolves, coyotes, bobcats, and bears get them all. In one of my spots I used to see 20 deer at any given time not any more. I see more wolves and coyotes there than I do deer. I am just wondering when the lack of deer is going to cause a massive die off the predators. I have yet to see a fawn that was born this spring in the UP. The DNR did a wonderful job of spending our deer license dollars on wolf management.


----------



## Fishfanatic07 (Nov 5, 2013)

Change of plans... going to stay down south here and hunt Ft Custer training post. Saw a nice 11pt the other day just outside the wire looking in at a doe on the other side of the fence. hope he made his way in


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

Love hunting the U.P. and am going to give it one more shot this weekend but come rifle opener I will be at camp in the NE lower. So far nothing exciting on the trail cam, however it hasn't been checked in 2 weeks so we'll see.


----------



## U.P.Shorthairs (Feb 5, 2013)

I can't complain about deer numbers in the UP. But I do believe they are down. For the last three weeks the same doe and button buck have been on camera and that's it. However things alway seem to change during the rut with bucks running does oh beer know what's going to step out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 65Creed (Oct 22, 2013)

I hunt the UP. Last weekend I was on the stand - saw over 20 deer (different) to include one nice 8 point. I see deer EVERY time I go out. Compared to people I know in WI who are THRILLED to see 6 deer the entire season. 

We're seeing deer and lots of them. 

Delta County


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Im guessing the deer all move south during the winter, they must because I saw 50+ over a 45 min stretch on highway 2. So I have no idea what people are talking about when they say numbers are down or density is low :lol:


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Iron County is way down this year. Pretty sad.


----------



## Disturbed Sledneck (Nov 29, 2010)

stickbow shooter said:


> Iron County is way down this year. Pretty sad.


As is Marquette county, it's down, way down. We just got back from our annual week long hunt at our camp, there were 5 of us in camp this year. None of us had any shots at a legal buck, I only saw just one ragged little four point. I had two cameras out all week and had just the one four-point show up on cam. I saw a few does, and just one had a single fawn. In years past I would have at least had some real nice bucks on camera after dark, and a couple close encounters, but not so lucky this year.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Jager Pro said:


> Im guessing the deer all move south during the winter, they must because I saw 50+ over a 45 min stretch on highway 2. So I have no idea what people are talking about when they say numbers are down or density is low :lol:


I am calling your bluff Jager Pro. I am on that road plenty. I doubt that I have viewed 50 deer Driving ALL YEAR.

You saw 50 in one 45min stretch! Ya ok

You are lying!

Dave


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Lucky to find a deer track in central Alger county. Pretty sad.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Midalake said:


> I am calling your bluff Jager Pro. I am on that road plenty. I doubt that I have viewed 50 deer Driving ALL YEAR.
> 
> You saw 50 in one 45min stretch! Ya ok
> 
> ...


What reason do I have to lie? I was coming back from a college visit and it was around sunset. They were all in the cedar swamps.

Edit: I do tend to exaggerate a tad bit but I lost count at 30 and saw plenty after that


----------

